# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Famille d accueil lapins

## Vanessavillain

Bonjour
Je viens vers vous concernant mes lapins voilà je vous explique
J ai trois lapins adultes dont deux femelles et un mâle le mâle a réussi à accéder au clapier des femelles et a fait deux portées ...
J ai actuellement les trois adultes et de ce fait sept bébés dont deux sevrés et cinq âgés d un mois
J ai mis des annonces mais aucun retour
Je ne peux pas les garder mais je aimerais leur trouver une bonne famille auriez vous éventuellement une solution ou quelqu'un vers qui m orienter
Bien a vous
Mme Villain

----------


## Ioko

Ou etes vous ?

----------


## girafe

Bonjour, 
Les femelles seront elles stérilisées? 
Ce sont des lapins nains? de compagnie? de ferme? 
Il faudrait prendre contact avec des associations selon votre secteur, au moins pour les deux en âge d'être placés dans un premier temps

----------


## fanelan

Bonjour, vous êtes de quelle région ?

----------


## Mie

Bonjour,
Jai perdu mes deux lapins il ya quelques année et je me sens apte à en adopter de nouveaux avec grande joie.
Bonne soirée 
Mme Perrin

----------


## Evekyne

Je suis à la recherche de famille daccueil pour ma lapine de 2 ans  . Car je ne peux plus men occuper car étant travailleur handicapé je moccupe de mon mari qui est également handicapé. Je nai donc plus de temps à lui consacrer 
Merci de me contacter

----------

